# Need Harbor Freight Coupons ?



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

any for a jig saw?


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

KingCrabLegs 1.99LB said:


> any for a jig saw?


I got one for item #92772 . It is laser Guided. Coupon will get it for you for $21.99 reg $29.99 . That coupon only good until 7/31. PM me your info if you want it mailed, I'll send it ASAP. 

If you want coupon number to use online it is 33306986. 

D.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

I need a new palm sander


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Blood, I've got one, item # 93431 was $29.99 for $21.99, but that sale is only on until 7/31. You can buy it online with the coupon code of 54797386 . 

I am in PA not sure if I could get it to you by then ?  

If you are interested in any of those multi-function oscillating tools, I've got a ton of those. 

Let me know. 


D.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks the code worked online!


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

bl00d said:


> Thanks the code worked online!



You're welcome. It says you can use their coupons online, although I have never tried it personally. Good to know that it works !


----------

